# dvd help

## cf25

so i emerged ogle and got all that fun stuff for my dvd player.  well, i dont have a /dev/dvd and i am not sure how to go about getting it.  i have a /mnt/cdrom and that is in my /etc/fstab.  can someone help me?

----------

## jimmybfan

you need to make a link.

su to root and 

ln -s /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /dev/dvd

this will create a symbolic link called dvd pointing to the first cdrom device on your system.  If your dvd is the second device change to cdrom1

----------

## delta407

No, don't make a link. It'll get destroyed once you reboot. Go into /etc/devfsd.conf and add a symlink there. Then, "killall -HUP devfsd" to reload your config, and you will suddenly have a symlink that doesn't go away.

----------

## cf25

do i make that link in the same fasion that the previos post told me to, just in that file?

----------

## slonocode

Look in your devfs.conf file and there should already be lines for making the link you want.  You should only need to uncomment them as in remove the beginning # from the lines.

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

you just configure ogle to look in /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 instead of /dev/dvd

 :Smile: 

At least that's what I did  on vlc...

----------

## abhishek

I thogut that now when u made links they stayed.  *Gentoo Desktop guide wrote:*   

> If you're an X-configuring veteran, you may be used to making a symbolic link from your mouse device to /dev/mouse. Such symlinks used to be problematic with devfs, since they tended to go away after a reboot. Gentoo Linux now handles symbolic links in /dev correctly. Just make the /dev/mouse symlink using ln -s and it will be preserved upon rebooting. 

 

----------

## Disquiet

I did a 

ln -s /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /dev/dvd 

and it's still here after several reboots!

----------

## delta407

 *Disquiet wrote:*   

> I did a 
> 
> ln -s /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /dev/dvd 
> 
> and it's still here after several reboots!

 

Are you not running devfs?

----------

## jimmybfan

symbolic links now stay in /dev even when using devfs.  forget when that was added but it's been a while

----------

